# My dog



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

This is one good looking pup.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

CVHunter said:


> This is one good looking pup.


Hey, I think I know that dog. Do you hunt with a guy from Sandy who has an old, fat Brittany?


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Nope


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like a nice Pudelpointer.

I bet you run into issues with people thinking its a poodle/pointer cross rather than an actual breed.


----------



## Springer (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome Dog!! Gotta love the Pudelpointer Breed. I have nothing, but good things to say about my girl.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

After 17 months, I finally got my PP out of Cedarwoods. She is 11 weeks old today. So far she is everything I hoped for. Already holding point on wing training for 5 to 10 seconds. Only occasional accident in house now. Can hardly wait for next fall and grouse hunting.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

I've had a ton of fun with that dog. She is great at home. And she hunts her but off. Also it seems like she's really trainable. Especially considering I am a rookie dog trainer.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Almost as good loking as a GWP!;-)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

was your dog at my place ?


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

She must have dropped by while I was at work. Who knew?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just bought a 50 skeet thrower with a wobbler unit on it- if U ever want to come out and practice let me know- Paradise has a good place to do it.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

That would be awesome. I still would like to see your dogs. Still haven't seen hardly any pudelpointers besides mine.


----------

